# 1080P Netflix Coming to TiVo



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.techofthehub.com/2011/10/1080p-netflix-coming-to-tivo.html

This blogger claims that a new HD Netflix client is coming to the TiVo. I think he's right but I haven't found any independent confirmation of his source.

~Sam


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds interesting if this happens i might just have to sign back up for netflix.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

celtic pride said:


> i might just have to sign back up for netflix.


Not me! I'm never going back to Netflix after what they pulled.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

After all the losses they just reported I'm sure they are going to try whatever they can to get people back. I still have my streaming but I'm not that happy with it, even as cheap as it is.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

After all the losses they just reported I'm sure they are going to try whatever they can to get people back. I still have my streaming but I'm not that happy with it, even as cheap as it is.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Resist said:


> Not me! I'm never going back to Netflix after what they pulled.


What did they pull? I was glad with their price changes a couple of months ago. My monthly price for streaming and discs with BD went down 6.5%. That's a good deal when they lower the price of your existing service.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MeInDallas said:


> After all the losses they just reported I'm sure they are going to try whatever they can to get people back. I still have my streaming but I'm not that happy with it, even as cheap as it is.


They only had subscriber losses taking them down to 23.8 million subscribers. They still had record revenue and record profit for the quarter.


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

The streaming library is still a deal killer for me. I don't need everything ever produced but I would like the big Hollywood movies after they have made their run through the box office and premium movie channels.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

> From what I gathered, the interface will be Flash based instead of HTML5. The TiVo's HD _( I assume he means the Premier_) user interface is built in Flash and we don't see any reason why the new Netflix client wouldn't be as well. That would also lead us to believe the update is not coming for the Series3 but I hope I'm wrong about that.


Queue the Series 3 winers



> Update: Dual-core support is supposed to be enabled in 14.9a but not for the UI (thanks Dave Z).


Interesting... I must have missed an article, I didn't think we knew what was inclduded in the 14.9a release.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I just hope it isn't as slow as the Hulu interface. I still use my xbox for both because the lag is just excruciating.


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> What did they pull? I was glad with their price changes a couple of months ago. My monthly price for streaming and discs with BD went down 6.5%. That's a good deal when they lower the price of your existing service.


I don't see how your prices dropped.

_Netflix has adjusted its offerings, separating physical disc mailings from Internet video. DVD-only subscriptions start at $7.99 per month, the same price as a streaming-only plan. But a monthly plan that combines physical DVDs with Web streaming costs almost $16 -- a 60% price increase._

http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/07/13/netflix.pricing.protests/index.html?iref=allsearch

This doesn't even include the qwickster debacle which they did a 180 on and decided not to spilt streaming and dvd's into seperate companies/web sites.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hawkeye22 said:


> I don't see how your prices dropped.
> 
> _Netflix has adjusted its offerings, separating physical disc mailings from Internet video. DVD-only subscriptions start at $7.99 per month, the same price as a streaming-only plan. But a monthly plan that combines physical DVDs with Web streaming costs almost $16 -- a 60% price increase._
> 
> ...


Their most basic plans went up. I think some of the higher end plans may have gone down or stayed the same. I changed my discs from three at a time to one at a time plus BD and I pay the same. I don't watch the discs often anyway but I like to always have one in the house.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> They only had subscriber losses taking them down to 23.8 million subscribers. They still had record revenue and record profit for the quarter.


I'm talking about the subscriber losses and the stocks tanking. Next quarter profits are expected to be way down by the company.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

"And I say,

Be not led astray: are not Netflix and TiVo CEO"s of the blind tech? And if the blind tech CEO guide the other blind tech CEO, do not both fall into the ditch!"


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Resist said:


> Not me! I'm never going back to Netflix after what they pulled.


Same here. They just sent me an email inviting me to come back again. Unfortunately, the loss of good faith is enough for me to take my business elsewhere.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Hawkeye22 said:


> I don't see how your prices dropped.
> 
> _Netflix has adjusted its offerings, separating physical disc mailings from Internet video. DVD-only subscriptions start at $7.99 per month, the same price as a streaming-only plan. But a monthly plan that combines physical DVDs with Web streaming costs almost $16 -- a 60% price increase._
> 
> ...


With 3 DVDs (not BD) out at a time my cost had been $20, if i wanted to keep streaming my cost would have gone up to $24, I gave up the streaming and my cost went down to $16, a 20% drop in price for my plan.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hawkeye22 said:


> I don't see how your prices dropped.
> 
> _Netflix has adjusted its offerings, separating physical disc mailings from Internet video. DVD-only subscriptions start at $7.99 per month, the same price as a streaming-only plan. But a monthly plan that combines physical DVDs with Web streaming costs almost $16 -- a 60% price increase._
> 
> ...


The upper plan prices either dropped or stayed the same price. The one I was on at the time dropped 6.5%(8 out with BD and streaming)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

So does anyone want to discuss the new software or should we rename this the "Crying about Netflix prices" thread?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

rainwater said:


> So does anyone want to discuss the new software or should we rename this the "Crying about Netflix prices" thread?


Not much to discuss since it's not confirmed and we have no details.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From what I've seen Netflix HD content is very limited and 1080p/5.1 content is even more limited, so to that part I say big deal. Now a better, more modern, Netflix client is something TiVo sorely needs so I hope that part is true even though I dropped streaming when the price went up.

Dan


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Since this is all about netflix. Can anyone point me to a web site address to look at various dvd/BR only plans. Does a 8 BR at a time plan exist? I can find no pricing or sign up info on thier web site, only for streaming. Why do they make it so hard to do business with them?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> From what I've seen Netflix HD content is very limited and 1080p/5.1 content is even more limited, so to that part I say big deal. Now a better, more modern, Netflix client is something TiVo sorely needs so I hope that part is true even though I dropped streaming when the price went up.
> 
> Dan


There is actually a fair amount and it keeps growing. I basically only watch the HD content and I never have any difficulty finding things to add to my queue. I still have around seventy items in my instant queue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Since this is all about netflix. Can anyone point me to a web site address to look at various dvd/BR only plans. Does a 8 BR at a time plan exist? I can find no pricing or sign up info on thier web site, only for streaming. Why do they make it so hard to do business with them?


I know an 8 disc, streaming and BD plan exists since that is what I had when the price changes took effect. The price for that plan went DOWN 6.5% with the recent price changes. For disc only it should be $8 less since the streaming option adds $8 to every plan.

EDIT: I just checked my account. The 8 disc plan with BD(without streaming) costs $52.99 a month(plus taxes)


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> Since this is all about netflix. Can anyone point me to a web site address to look at various dvd/BR only plans. Does a 8 BR at a time plan exist? I can find no pricing or sign up info on thier web site, only for streaming. Why do they make it so hard to do business with them?


I don't find it hard to do business with them. It is difficult to shop their plan pricing though. IIRC I had to go through the motions of signing up to view the plan options. Can't confirm from here at work though since Websense blocks it.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> From what I've seen Netflix HD content is very limited and 1080p/5.1 content is even more limited, so to that part I say big deal. Now a better, more modern, Netflix client is something TiVo sorely needs so I hope that part is true even though I dropped streaming when the price went up.
> 
> Dan


As of this morning there are 465 Movies and 4,963 TV episodes in 5.1 and HD on Netflix (most of which have 1080P encodes).


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> From what I've seen Netflix HD content is very limited and 1080p/5.1 content is even more limited, so to that part I say big deal.


There are 13700+ Netflix streaming titles (according to InstantWatcher.com which has to count number+of+seasons+1 titles per television series) and 3360 of them are in HD as I write this (not counting seasons--see the list of HD titles, here). Many of those single titles are television series, some with hundreds of hours of episodes.

There's not that much in the way of recent theatrical release content and if they can't come to a new agreement with Starz by the end of February there'll be even less. Apparently 1/3 of downstream US network traffic in September was Netflix streaming so there must be stuff there that quite a few people like to watch .

AFAICT just about all HD titles have 1080p encodings. When they came out with the installed PS3 player, they regenerated the entire library in a new encoding (the old one was VC-1/WMA and the new one was AVC/DD2.0 with separated sound) and they generated 1080p encodings of all of the HD ones. I haven't checked all 3300 HD titles, but I poked around and tested a few dozen HD titles and all have 1080p encodings. (While watching on a PS3, if you press the SEL button on a pad or DISPLAY button on the remote it will bring up a little info overlay in the upper left-hand corner. One of the items in this display is an indication of the encoding currently in use; it calls 1080p "X-High/HD"). Someone pointed out to me one HD title which didn't have a 1080p encoding, one season of an anime series for which all of the remaining seasons had 1080p, so there must be a few 720p-only titles, but I haven't run into any others. You need a sustained 7 Mbps or better to consistently get 1080p, but the players use adaptive bit rate tech to seamlessly switch up and down through encodings, so if you've got 5-6 Mbps you'll get 1080p most or some of the time, maybe dropping down to 720p during high action sequences, if the title has any.

As for titles 5.1 sound, there are 894 today (counting each season of a TV series and one for the whole series), with 467 of them being movies; only a few of these are standard def. (See this for a tool which can identify titles with 5.1 sound; before this tool freed me, I was maintaining a list that required 2 hours of tedious work to update).


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

mikeyts said:


> There are 13700+ Netflix streaming titles (according to InstantWatcher.com which has to count number+of+seasons+1 titles per television series) and 3360 of them are in HD as I write this (not counting seasons--see the list of HD titles, here). Many of those single titles are television series, some with hundreds of hours of episodes.
> 
> There's not that much in the way of recent theatrical release content (and if they can't come to a new agreement with Starz by the end of February there'll be even less. Apparently 1/3 of downstream US network traffic in September was Netflix streaming so there must be stuff there that quite a few people like to watch .
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. I realized I only entered the number of Netflix movies in HD/5.1 and forgot the TV episodes (I edited my previous post). When you add in the number of TV episodes, it's many hours of HD and surround sound. It would be nice if there were more movies though.


----------



## vaalin (Nov 11, 2011)

I too heard rumors on an upcoming High definition Netflix client to Tivo. I am not sure whether it is true or not since I was also not able to find any validation from them. However, if this turns out to be true, dont think that you could enjoy it without a hike in the plan.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vaalin said:


> I too heard rumors on an upcoming High definition Netflix client to Tivo. I am not sure whether it is true or not since I was also not able to find any validation from them. However, if this turns out to be true, don't think that you could enjoy it without a hike in the plan.


Why would they increase the price? Although it will probably be like the Roku and only allow pass though of the 5.1 DD+. The Premeire should have HDMI 1.3 or higher so it should hopefully be able to pass it through to a receiver. We already know it can only pass through the 1080P24 video.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

vaalin said:


> I too heard rumors on an upcoming High definition Netflix client to Tivo. I am not sure whether it is true or not since I was also not able to find any validation from them. However, if this turns out to be true, dont think that you could enjoy it without a hike in the plan.


a hike in what plan? Netflix or TiVo?

I have two devices which can play the 1080p Netflix encodings (PS3 and Roku 2) and three which can play the 5.1 sound (the others plus Panasonic DMP-BDT110 BD player). Nobody asked me to pay more to watch 1080p and listen to 5.1 sound on those .


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I know an 8 disc, streaming and BD plan exists since that is what I had when the price changes took effect. The price for that plan went DOWN 6.5% with the recent price changes. For disc only it should be $8 less since the streaming option adds $8 to every plan.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked my account. The 8 disc plan with BD(without streaming) costs $52.99 a month(plus taxes)


Thanks for the info. I decided to stick with my 3 BR at a time Blockbuster plan for now at 19.99


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2011/11/21/tivo-is-working-on-a-new-netflix-client-with-1080p-support/


----------



## vaalin (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool


----------

